# Argentina tour 2014



## phudmak

Hey guys!
SO ... After working for 3 years in Sydney im hoping to plan a trip that will kick off at the end of next year... I'm hoping to save maybe $30000 for the trip and I think I want to start in Argentina and make my way to Peru with my best mate!


I'm


----------



## phudmak

I'm hoping to start in buenos an head to Santiago then head all the way up and cross over into Peru? Thoughts on this start to a trip? I'm really keen to get shots on my Cannon 7D and Gopro!!!

Me and my friend are also looking for good places to find love!!!


----------

